# DELL Ultrasharp 2312HM - Welche Einstellung ist optimal?



## cadoham (27. November 2011)

Moin.

Seit Freitag besitze ich nun den DELL Ultrasharp 2312HM, der meinen alten Syncmaster ablöst.
Was mir noch Probleme bereitet ist eine vernünftige Monitoreinstellung.
Entweder wirkt er sehr grell oder matschig in den Farben.

Aktuell nutze ich ihn zu 60% Office/Internet, 30% Filme und Rest Spiele.

Könnten mir Besitzer dieses Monitors eventuell mal ihre Einstellungen nennen, mit denen sie zufrieden sind?
(Helligkeit/Kontrast/voreing. Modi, Farbtemperatur)

Gruss, Patrick


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

Die optimale Einstellung für den Monitor muss jeder für sich finden. Jeder Mensch hat ein anderes Farbempfinden. Probier doch einfach mal ein bisschen rum. 
Ist der Monitor denn über DVI angeschlossen? 

Ansonsten schau doch mal hier rein:
[Sammelthread] Dell UltraSharp U2312HM - Forum de Luxx


----------

